# cub cadet 526 SWE engine surging



## dave t (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a Club Cadet model 526 SWE snow blower that is about 6 years old with approx. 8 hrs. usage. the question I have is that the motor seems to surge excessively, such as the butterfly keeps opening and closing. if I spray some starting fluid near the air intake, the motor seems to smooth out, also if I choke it slightly it also runs smoother but has slight miss. I removed the carburetor and sprayed it out with carb cleaner, but not much difference as to the way it ran. Actually there didn't seem to be any residue in the carb, The carburetor is a Huayi 1705A without any type of adjustment jets. I see that there are several carburetors on line that are very inexpensive that I could purchase. I would like another opinion as to the proper repair. I was thinking that the engine is running to lean, but not sue , It seems that if there was an air adjustment on the carb. The engine would smooth out. Any input would be very helpful.
thanks dave t


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

That Carburetor doesn't have the Idle Restrictor Screw on the side, does it ?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

carb needs a cleaning, its starving for fuel and/or getting too much air.
cleaning primary jet usually helps

edit. also idle passage ways could be clogged


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a plug on the side called a Welch plug. It hides 3-5 holes that goes into the throat. These holes control the low idle and surging. Remove the plug by drilling, clean those holes, also use a torch tip cleaner, put a new plug in. Or buy a new carb with adjustments an aluminum fuel bowl, probably 640084b or 632107.

However after I typed this l realized my instructions were only for a Tecumseh engine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A lot of the replacements on line are like 12.00-20.00 for most. I would just order one, throw it on, and then you can mess with your old one at your leisure, or just throw it out.


----------



## dave t (Jan 25, 2012)

No adjustment screws, Just idle screw on top that adjusts the butterfly.
thanks dave t


----------



## dave t (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to all who answered my post on the surging Club Cadet 526 SWD. I called Club Cadet support today ,and they told me that the snow blower is designed to surge when not under a load. None of the carburetors have adjustment screws now.
 thanks dave t


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Not


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dave t said:


> . I called Club Cadet support today ,and they told me that the snow blower is designed to surge when not under a load.


imo, that sounds like bs


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

dave t said:


> they told me that the snow blower is designed to surge when not under a load. None of the carburetors have adjustment screws now.
> thanks dave t


It d


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

dave t said:


> ". . . I called Club Cadet support today ,and they told me that *the snow blower is designed to surge* when not under a load . . ."


Oh really . . . . have to make a note of that !

I wonder if ANY other manufacturers have intentionally engineered theirs to do that ?


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

Surging is usually due to an air leak on one of the carb gaskets. While in the surging state, spray a little carb cleaner on the gaskets and see if it smooths out. If so, then replace.


----------

